# Time to play is the Egg fertile



## onarock (Dec 21, 2010)

I just took some pics of the eggs one of my p.babcocki layed. I think I know wich ones are fertile and not, do you? Here is the background. They were layed on the 2nd of December. The female is 14 years old and this is her first clutch. She was with a male for the first time just 2-3 weeks before she dropped these.
Egg 1





Egg 2




Egg 3




Egg 4




Egg 5




Egg 6




Egg 7


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck with that first clutch.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know when veins appear in leopard eggs (since I lucked out on not having a female -.-), but I would say if they appear quickly like the RES eggs did - they're probably not fertile....good luck though. You could always keep them until they rot just incase.


----------



## Neal (Dec 22, 2010)

#1 is questionable, 5 & 7 are not (but that could change) The rest are 100% fertile but it doesn't mean they will hatch. I love seeing them chalk up.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Dec 22, 2010)

#5 and # 7 are not, the rest are! Awesome!


----------



## laura808 (Dec 22, 2010)

congrats! you have some fertile eggs!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 22, 2010)

Yay! How eggciting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 22, 2010)

I have seen the exact same thing in our eggs w/out veins and it usually ends up 50/50. The ones that are solid orangish/clear are not, however the others look good and possible. 
If you could candle them from the other side and lower you might get another view, sometimes the dark is air bubbles I have found. Exciting and I wish you the best. The eggs look in great condition.


----------



## Neal (Dec 22, 2010)

Did we win anything?


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

2,3,4 and 6 are fertile. This coming from someone who has to date produced exactly three hatchlings of one species of tortoise.

... and it was a different species to boot.


----------



## onarock (Dec 22, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> Did we win anything?



Ha Ha. we still have about 80 something days before we find out.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2010)

This post feels like a game show, COME ON DOWN


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 22, 2010)

1-4, 6 are fertile  5 and 7 don't look fertile to me.

Danny


----------



## John (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think any of em are fertile


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 17, 2011)

I choose briefcase 5, lol, oh sorry wrong game show ;D


----------



## Fernando (Jun 17, 2011)

2,3,4 and 6? lol


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2011)

2,3 4 6?? well.. what happened???


----------



## onarock (Jun 18, 2011)

3,4, and 6 hatched.


----------



## ssydney (Jun 19, 2011)

Good Luck!!


----------

